# 

## nickeler

" , ?"  - .   ,        10 .,     - 20  ,       .   ,       )))   

> ³           2011 
>      ,      . 
> ,         䳿   .   ,           .  ,    ,          ,   50  .           , 쒺   .   ,        ,        .                 . 
>       䳿        ,             . 
>  
> ,           291709 . ( ..  211028 ., ,  50212 .,         30469 .).  2010       192 . . 
>     109,6 .,   220,2 .,  Fiat Doblo (2007  , ᒺ  1368 .)   14,9 ..  ,           . 
>           665960 .,   4452 . 
>      32370 .  䳺   1000 . ,   136,6 .  163,9 .,  Skoda Oktavia (2009  , ᒺ  1595 .)   18,3 .. 
> ...

  link

----------

